# SELECT mit create Table



## TheManWho (23. Juli 2004)

Ich benötige eine SQL-Abfrage die eine Tabelle erzeugt. Das Problem dabei: Der Select greift auf zwei Tabellen zu, in denen ein Feld gleich heißt. Wenn ich also ein select * mache, bekomme ich den Fehler "ORA-00957: Doppelter Spaltenname".
Also habe ich angefangen nur einzelne Spalten zu definieren - aber wie ist da bei Oracle die Syntax Ich versuche es mit SCHEMA.TABELLE.SPALTE und bekomme "ORA-00904: Ungültiger Spaltenname".
Meine Abfrage sieht derzeit so aus:
----
create table  zwtab1 as
		select distinct *
		from SchemaA.Tab31 TAB1, SchemaB.Tab32 TAB2
		where TAB1.NR = TAB2.NR
		and TAB2.Status = 941;
----			   
Any ideas

Muchas gracias!


----------



## jenno (23. Juli 2004)

Das Prinzip lautet so:

Wenn Du den Tabellennamen angibst (also zum Beispiel bei FROM), dann kannst Du noch "as bezeichner" dahinterschreiben.  Mit diesem Bezeichner kannst Du dann den Spalten ihrer Tabelle zuweisen.  Also so:


```
SELECT tn.name, nnt.name FROM tabellenname as tn, nochnetabelle as nnt WHERE tn.name = nnt.name;
```


----------

